# my chyrsler 300c carputer/ audio system build



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I sold my accord a few months back, and got me a big boy toy. 300c!
love the car, but the factory system which is Boston had to go. so for the video, I will be using carputer system which uses intel core 2 duo processor, 200gb hdd, 1gig memory and 180 opus psu for power.The 7"vga touchsereen monitor will be molded in the bezel. software os is wxp and for the frontend is streetdeck. StreetDeck - Navigation and Infotainment software for your in car PC
which had the player,nav,dvd,and internet all built into the program. 
-audio amps: Im using arcaudio amps foose FD1200.1 1,050 watts rms @2ohms FD4150 80 X 4 @4Ohms 360 watts rms. 
- audio woofers: arc audio two 12" 12d2 subs mounted in mdf/fiberglass box
- speakers: two set of 6.5" arc audio 6000 components for the front stage 

I started with carputer build 1st. bought a used dash bezel to mold monitor, analogue clock, 2 usb ports and traction control button.








http://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss63/customaudioman
/IMG_2011.jpg


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here are pictures of the next stage. bondo the bezel and sanding


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

After I really study the look of the bezel what it would look like inside of the car, I decided to relocate the tc button to the lower pocket under were the ac controls are going to be once installed.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

The bezel painted silver, the same color as the dash trim. it was panted with base and clear coat.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

The bezel painted silver, the same color as the dash trim. it was panted with base and clear coat.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here are pictures of the monitor working with the carputer system that will be installed into the car, once I get some time. 









this is streetdeck home screen
























this is streetdeck nav system with google earth


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

that looks nice

what kind of pc are you using?


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

that is great!!!!

also if you havent already found it check out

lxforums.com


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> that looks nice
> 
> what kind of pc are you using?


I build them myself, the case I have made for the components that I use when building them. core 2 duo processors 1033mhz fbs and intel motherboards


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

imahemi said:


> that is great!!!!
> 
> also if you havent already found it check out
> 
> lxforums.com


thats for the link. I use Chrysler 300 Forum - 300 - 300C - SRT8
thats a great forum also, check it out


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

looks tight


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Now here are some pictures of the enclosure im building.

























here is the mdf/fiberglass trim panel

















the enclosure with trim panel attached

















the box in the car for test fit


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

pictures of the audio equipment

















pictures of the inside of the carputer


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

gnarly!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont know anything about carputers but this looks good!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

syd-monster said:


> I dont know anything about carputers but this looks good!


for these ppl here >> MP3Car.com - Powered by vBulletin... it's normal.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> for these ppl here >> MP3Car.com - Powered by vBulletin... it's normal.


thanks for the link, strong.


btw - Maybe I should have written better and explained that I don't know anything about carputers, because I also have no interest in it either. but, still appreciate the work that went into this project!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here are pictures of my car. it pretty much still stock. 

































oem dash bezel before fab job









oem dash bezel after mod, I really need to find time to install it now! lol


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks good!!! I'd like to try a carputer one of these days....


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Woot! Keep it up!


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks sweet. Some nice work on the bezel, and the computer case looks top notch as well. Looking forward to the rest of the build. 

Looks like the bottom cubby is open space again, might be the perfect spot to put a slot load dvd/cd combo drive in. Can't tell if the shifter would get in the way but it looks like it would clear. Bah, nm looks like the hazard switch and such is going there, oh well still a thought.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here is what the outside of the car looks like now.




































picture with stainless steel roof










I will take some better pictures later


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

slammmed! anymore pics of the audio gear?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is that on air, or is it just slammed? Looks sweet, tho.
Ever finish the audio?

Jay


----------



## Hummeroid (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn, looking good. 

Where'd you get that usb connector set? Ive struggled to find one for ages to find one for this same sort of project for my car!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

wow looking good


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I have done carputers in the past it's fun but has it's own challenges with setup etc..

I still have a full setup in the garage just did not want to go down that path with the current install.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks killer on the ground.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

dmazyn said:


> I have done carputers in the past it's fun but has it's own challenges with setup etc..
> 
> I still have a full setup in the garage just did not want to go down that path with the current install.


what problems or challenges do or did have with carputers? Since Ive built my 1st one about 5 years ago, I would never go back to indash radio monitors. every year something new came out or updated to the current version. got tired of throwing way good money or sending a broken unit back to the companies. With the carputer, if someting fails, you just repair it your self. there is no limit what you can do with them. carputers wins over everything else for me. I only had 1 window xp crash in five years. When it comes to car puters, it seems people like to use old used parts from desktop or labtop they have laying around. I build and test my from the ground up. The one I have sold over the years, have yet to have one fail. I use the highest quality parts. my carputer is faster then my home desktop.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Is that on air, or is it just slammed? Looks sweet, tho.
> Ever finish the audio?
> 
> Jay


It on air ride by universal air. I had it one for a few months and love it. I will only ride on air for now on. I also added koni adjustable shocks to made the ride smooth or stiff. I finished the audio system a few months ago. I had to send one of my amps back to arc audio to be repaired. sound have it back next week. Im going to redo the whole system again


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW, it's slammed now. That looks absolutely killer man. I have often pondered a carPC but i have no clue what I would be doing lol. we'll keep it simple.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> that looks nice
> 
> what kind of pc are you using?


my systems are custom built, I do not buy them from a company. My company custom audio performance builds these units around the customers needs. Currently I run core 2 duo processor 200gb hdd 1gb memory. My new series of carputers " car-mobile pc" the highest series will be the s-3000. comes with core 2 duo processor, 500gb sata hdd , hdmi,dvi, e-sata, firewire,10 usb 2.0 ports, 4bg memory, windows 7, streetdeck navigation, video, music internet front-end. wireless keyboard and mouse, wi-fi adapter and slim dvd/cd-r rw drive. 7" vga monitor with touch screen with two video inputs.
models: s-3000
: s-2800
: s-2400
: s-1800


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

here are more pics


----------



## Cashdollar2009 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice clean work!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

how much do they run on average? your car PC's that is.

also, did you modify something in the rear end or can you fit that humongous lip under there stock?!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> how much do they run on average? your car PC's that is.
> 
> also, did you modify something in the rear end or can you fit that humongous lip under there stock?!


My lip in the rear of the car in a little over 6" and the front wheels have a 4" lip. The only thing I had to do is roll the rear fenders. The wheels are custom made 3pc wheels by kartierforged. wheels are $6,000 without tires. the rear wheels tuck completely( 22x11 in rear) 22x9.5 infront. I will be selling the top of the line systems for $2,799.( thats everything you need to work out the box) need $1,500 deposit to start the custom build. takes about a week to deliver.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

the stats on the wheels are absolutely kick ass. Honestly I have been considering selling the SS and the fact that you can fit a 22x11 in the rear is awesome! makes me want to find my way into a 300SRT-8.

If I do, and want to go with a carputer I will be looking you up. You could even make me one of those cool dash pieces there! 

Keep up the good work man, the car looks awesome.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> the stats on the wheels are absolutely kick ass. Honestly I have been considering selling the SS and the fact that you can fit a 22x11 in the rear is awesome! makes me want to find my way into a 300SRT-8.
> 
> If I do, and want to go with a carputer I will be looking you up. You could even make me one of those cool dash pieces there!
> 
> Keep up the good work man, the car looks awesome.


o by the way, I have a 300c not an srt8 300. they have the 6.1 memi I have the 5.7 hemi. My wheels does not fit the srt-8.( they have bremo big brake kit.)
they only can get a 4.5" lip in the rear w/o fender mods.That goes for all the srt-8 models. That sound good, im actually putting one of the s-3000 together as we speak for a customer.just let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I know which one you have. but i didn't realize they would be different. Bummer! the lip may be different but i'd imagine you could still rock an 11 inch wheel in the back which is AWESOME


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

so wait where did you move the center vents too?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> I know which one you have. but i didn't realize they would be different. Bummer! the lip may be different but i'd imagine you could still rock an 11 inch wheel in the back which is AWESOME


you can run 11's but it will stick out with out a drop. mine sticks out half inch when all air up at the stock ride height. on the srt due to the offset would be more like 2" with my type of setup. most wheel company will only go to 22x10 thats not 3pc. so 11" will work with different offset but smaller lip.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

newtitan said:


> so wait where did you move the center vents too?


I no longer have center vents. I sealed the ducks off, so the air blows twice as hard out of the side and rear vents.


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

Car looks great...I've had my C since Jan '06. Almost tucked a carputer in it but was living in the great north...too cold...now you have me reconsidering. I'm on lxforums, 300cforums, chargerforums and 300cforumz--BlkLikeMe is the user name


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Zorasmiles said:


> Car looks great...I've had my C since Jan '06. Almost tucked a carputer in it but was living in the great north...too cold...now you have me reconsidering. I'm on lxforums, 300cforums, chargerforums and 300cforumz--BlkLikeMe is the user name


thanks for comment, im on lxforums, 300cforums, and 300cforumz also. customaudioman.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

My carputer still worked even when it below zero degrees. And over 100 degrees in the summer. been doing it for years w/o any problems


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

The setup I experienced with...well lets say I had to wait until the car was nice and warm for about 10 minutes before being able to get in and have it boot up and operate correctly. I picked up as much info from mp3car.com but when you're a novice you aren't always sucessful the first and second time out of the box lol


----------



## 5150 BMW (Aug 24, 2009)

love it


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Very clean and well done. I too was wondering about those center vents... considered doing something like that myself, but I was really worried about the increased noise from the increased pressure in the system and airflow out the sides. 

Wonderful choice in car/colors/rims etc. btw - I'm and old fart I guess and don't care for the lowrider look personally. Ride comfort comes over everything for me lol - but then again, I'm in a Civic. 

Any particular soundcard you prefer for your systems? Also, whats the big advantage of a "car pc" vs. say, a laptop with a docking station customized for your car installation?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

less said:


> Very clean and well done. I too was wondering about those center vents... considered doing something like that myself, but I was really worried about the increased noise from the increased pressure in the system and airflow out the sides.
> 
> Wonderful choice in car/colors/rims etc. btw - I'm and old fart I guess and don't care for the lowrider look personally. Ride comfort comes over everything for me lol - but then again, I'm in a Civic.
> 
> Any particular soundcard you prefer for your systems? Also, whats the big advantage of a "car pc" vs. say, a laptop with a docking station customized for your car installation?


I dont notice any more noise then before. actually my ride comfort is better then stock since im on air ride. The car had a big floating boat feel while driving. That all gone now. It sooth as oem but can take turns like my old v6 accord with coilovers. I use air bags that side over the front stuts. and the reg bags in the rear. I use koni adjustable struts and shocks to control how hard or soft I want the ride to be. So I have the best of both worlds. The air bags I have, you can use them on most of all coilover systems. which make the car handle even better. I used to use a external soundcard that was usb but had issues with boot time( 1min 30 sec just to boot up). I just use the on board audio 5.1 hd audio. I cant tell the difference since switching. I soon will be using a board that is 7.1 hd audio optical in and out. with carputer no need really for an eq. also my cases are design to fit every thing inside, so I dont have room for pci card for audio. lab top is big and bulky finding space for it. You have to keep it charged or charge overnight. Or add a power inverter in the car. The sound, I use aftermarket amps for my sound to my car speakers and subs. You still would need a car vga monitor to look at video and to use apps. the car pc is better by far. Just get into the car turn your key, 30 sec later your using apps ,music video ect... You have touch screen monitor. when you get out off your car, turn the key off it shuts down it self safely. you dont have to bring your labtop everywhere.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

the company that makes my wheels are kartier forged. Katier Forged - Forged Wheels - Custom Wheels
here is a video of the owners 300 with his wheels 22"









here is video of my car


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

less said:


> Very clean and well done. I too was wondering about those center vents... considered doing something like that myself, but I was really worried about the increased noise from the increased pressure in the system and airflow out the sides.
> 
> Wonderful choice in car/colors/rims etc. btw - I'm and old fart I guess and don't care for the lowrider look personally. Ride comfort comes over everything for me lol - but then again, I'm in a Civic.
> 
> Any particular soundcard you prefer for your systems? Also, whats the big advantage of a "car pc" vs. say, a laptop with a docking station customized for your car installation?



Here is my videosYouTube - sick chrysler 300c on 22" kartier wheels with universal air ride kit

YouTube - sick chrysler 300c ride by

and this is a video off the owner of kartiter forged wheels. this is his 300c on 22" 
YouTube - Kartier Forged Ferrari 355 and Chrysler 300C


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

sucks, my was stolen yesterday when I picked my daughter up from school. the cops still have not found it yet.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

car still missing in action. cops still have no leads yet. Im thinking it long gone and Im going to have to start this project over again.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

what a crying shame. People these days. It was a great looking car, good luck finding it!


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

damn those thieves... i hope u bought insurance


----------



## cnguyen (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome work. sorry to hear bout your car. how does insurance handle somethin like that?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

that was an awesome car. i was gonna ask why not do an IB setup in the trunk and save some space but i guess it doesnt make much difference now.


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

I hope you get your car back, amazing work done to it.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Man that sucks. Sorry to hear about that. I hope they recover it.

I know how you feel. My wife and I bought my son a '86 El Camino for Christmas/graduation and someone stole it the day before he got out of school. I hate thieves.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

My car was found yesterday morning in north east washington D.C. wheels and the audio stuff gone. I will post picture of car tomorrow.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

post pictures later on.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

customaudioman said:


> My car was found yesterday morning in north east washington D.C. wheels and the audio stuff gone. I will post picture of car tomorrow.


I would be so pissed. Maybe this time you will put a gps tracking unit in it?

And an alarm with a starter kill feature.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Austin said:


> I would be so pissed. Maybe this time you will put a gps tracking unit in it?
> 
> And an alarm with a starter kill feature.


That stuff helps if there's a car sitting next to yours without it. Believe me, if they want it bad enough they'll get it.

There's a special place in hell for thieves. At least they recovered it.


----------

